# Eclipse startet nicht



## agent47 (4. Mai 2009)

nachdem ich Vista komplett neu installiert habe und damit auch Java/Eclipse neu drauf gemacht habe startet Eclipse nicht mehr, zuerst hat er die Java VM nicht gefunden (ging beim ersten mal problemlos), aber als ich die PATH Variable von Windoof angepasst habe kam dann die Fehlermeldung die auf dem Bild im Anhang zu lesen ist gleich nach dem starten der eclipse.exe.

Als OS hab ich Vista und von Java hab ich die JDK 6 Update 13 drauf.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben was ich da falsch mache?


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Mai 2009)

agent47 hat gesagt.:


> nachdem ich Vista komplett neu installiert habe und damit auch Java/Eclipse neu drauf gemacht habe startet Eclipse nicht mehr, zuerst hat er die Java VM nicht gefunden (ging beim ersten mal problemlos), aber als ich die PATH Variable von Windoof angepasst habe kam dann die Fehlermeldung die auf dem Bild im Anhang zu lesen ist gleich nach dem starten der eclipse.exe.
> 
> Als OS hab ich Vista und von Java hab ich die JDK 6 Update 13 drauf.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben was ich da falsch mache?



Ich tippe mal auf das klassische 64-bit-Problem... Welches JDK und welche Eclipse-Verison hast Du denn installiert? 
Kann sein, dass Du für Dein Eclipse ne 32-bit-JDK brauchst... Oder eben en 64-bit-Eclipse 

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal die Suche nutzen... Diese Themen gibts schon einige Male


----------



## agent47 (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab die JDK x64 und Eclipse gibt es doch nur eine für windoof soweit ich weiß
Edit: Eclipse 3.4.2 für Java EE


----------



## MiDniGG (5. Mai 2009)

agent47 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab die JDK x64 und Eclipse gibt es doch nur eine für windoof soweit ich weiß
> Edit: Eclipse 3.4.2 für Java EE



Nein. Irgendwo gibt es (gut versteckt ^^) eine 64-bit Version. Wo genau musst mal das Forum durchsuchen. Ansonsten eben alternativ die 32-bit-Version vom JDK installieren


----------



## Spacerat (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, das Thema ist schon bekannt. Die Lösung war bei mir letztendlich recht trivial. Der TS dort hat jedoch noch keine Rückmeldung gegeben, ob es bei ihm auch so funktionierte.


----------



## agent47 (5. Mai 2009)

super, geht jetzt auch mit der 64bit Java VM

danke


----------

